
Cybersecurity firm fails to find links between Donald Trump and Russian bank - danielmorozoff
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/nov/01/cybersecurity-firm-fails-to-find-alleged-links-between-trump-and-russian-bank
======
lsh123
I think what we learned from this story is that either someone fabricated logs
and lied to create a story; or that we have some "trusted" people who have
access to NSA level information (e.g. Logs for all DNS requests) who are
willing to create a fake story for a political cause.

